# Thoughts on this ebay listing? ('08 SLT)



## toegrogg (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello all - in the continuing saga of my search for an anodized 56cm Team Soloist.... Any thoughts on the value of this ebay listing? Thanks in advance...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CERVELO-SOLOIST...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Unless the anodized frame has become some kind of "collector's item", I don't see the bike going for much higher than the $1400 opening bid. A buyer on e-bay has to consider the $100 shipping costs as well, therefore the bike will cost at least $1500.


----------



## kkjellquist (Sep 19, 2005)

Thoughts?...yeah....that water bottle is ridiculous!

Does appear to be in good shape and has some decent upgrades. The ano frames are sought after, and not available in 09, so I could see this going up to $1700-1800 before shipping.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats a real nice bike. I was watching it as well and would have bid on it if I hadn't just pickup up a black ano 56 myself. Like you I was set on the anodized finish and am glad I went that route vs a new 08 or 09. My local bike shop has a new 08 painted soloist 56 cm for $1800. I agree with KKjellquist, $1700 - $1800 could be the selling price, but ya might get it for less. Still to me it would be a great alternative to buying a spankin new model for $2000 + I'd say give it a shot unless your stuck on black, then hold out one will turn up. It did for me.....


----------

